# NSW: 'Jew'-el of Narrabeen Lake



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

It's been some time since my last trip report, probably because its been some time since I've taken the yak out. However this morning I decided to give Narrabeen Lake a try, in pursuit of my favourite prey - the wily old jew fish (or mulloway if you're not from NSW).

Ten minutes of paddling from shore and I had reached my favourite mark, where I proceeded to twitch and jiggle a Squidgie Shad along a 100 mtre drift line. I repeated this about six times, when just on 10.00am (which incidently was peak fishing time for today) I felt a tell-tale bump and my line came to an abrupt standstill. I immediately set the hook and I was on!

Initially the fish sulked around under my yak, frequently and violently shaking its head , obviously not liking what it had just swallowed. Then it decided enough was enough and it took off on a run that would have gone at least 40 metres. Mindful of the fact I was using 2.7k mono and only a 4k flurocarbon trace I maintained steady pressure without unnecessarily getting stuck into him. I knew the area I was fishing was snag free, so I was not in a hurry, which was good as neither was the fish!

At one point the fish swam back at me very quickly, then surfaced sufficiently to show me that he was indeed a jewie. Now the heart really started to race, as the adrenalin kicked in. Five minutes had passed and this fish was determined not to give an inch. Whenever the fish stopped moving it was only to head shake. As this pattern repeated I started to become a little nervous that it might be foul hooked or was trying to cut through my leader. The beauty of fishing from the yak though is that a good size fish does tow you around, and this acts like a form of shock absorber for the line.

Another five minutes passed and by this stage the head shakes and runs were becoming less frequent. However just when I thought the fish was ready to be netted he took off on one (final) run of 20 or so metres. Then, he surfaced and I swam him straight towards the yak and into the waiting net. Yee ha, I had my fish! 

As I placed the netted fish in my lap to examine it the fish opened its mouth and the lure came straight out. Talk about luck being on my side today! 

The fish measured 78 cms in length and weighed in at 5 kilos on the dot. It was in prime condition , as the enclosed photos should indicate.

If this is anything to go by, maybe I'd better not leave it so long before next I take the yak out again. ;-)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome Grant! I haven't fished the Lake in ages, might give it a go this weekend.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

memorable catch in a pretty sparse season


----------



## wouldnot (Jul 29, 2009)

Motivating! I live on the lake and it suddenly looks fishier outside 

More likely I'll go out for an hour and get sick of no bites!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a beautiful fish & great report Grant. How did you cook him?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Super report and nice fish! What size jighead/hook?


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

sbd said:


> How did you cook him?


Dave, I dusted the fillets lightly in flour, placed them under a hot grill then basted the fillets with melted butter, lemon and freshly cracked black pepper. Delicious! 



Wrassemagnet said:


> Super report and nice fish! What size jighead/hook?


Wrassman, I used a 1/4 oz ball jig head on a #4/0 hook. However I reduced the jig weight by 2/3rds (using an electric grinder) which in turn reduced the sink rate. Narrabeen Lake is pretty shallow, so anything you can do to improve the natural action of the jig seems to improve your catch rate. In any event, it works for me!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Grantos said:


> so anything you can do to improve the natural action of the jig seems to improve your catch rate. In any event, it works for me!


Grant you are clearly on track with results like that, congrats.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Great post and a great fish. A great feed also! Top shelf read in the dead of winter!!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Marvelous catch Grantos! Come on mate, admit it, you have had been out on the yak every day since Christmas, and now you've finally showed up that "rat-fishing" little brother.


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

MrX said:


> ......... and now you've finally showed up that "rat-fishing" little brother.


My "rat-fishing" little brother definitely has me covered in the Barra department, however he has to drive/paddle 3-4 days just to reach his destination, when Narrabeen Lake is a mere five minute from home for me. Actually, the lake is just down the road for him too, however catching a decent fish in Narrabeen Lake may present too great a challenge for him, hence his regular, annual pilgimage to that northern "aquarium" known as the Gulf, where the Barra deliberately hook themselves just to get away from the crocs and sharks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

MrX said:


> you've finally showed up that "rat-fishing" little brother.


Oi, that's not very nice Mr X - I have feelings you know! I've been the S Baker king of late on the Narrabeen reefs, and they're a much better fish than an a dioxified Narrabeen Lake Jewie. I believe Grantos used briquettes soaked in engine oil for burley. The important thing is to keep naked flames away from any fish caught in the lake...


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done nothing quite like a jew to get my juices flowing

Cheers Micka 

If you were wondering thats gulp juices


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wrassman said:


> very crafty indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

murd .....I've been the S Baker king of late on the Narrabeen reefs said:


> :lol: Yeah, very funny Rick.
> 
> So what do you think all the fish (ie. S Bakers) are feeding on at Black Road? Yep, that's right, "outflow" from Narrabeen Lake. :shock:
> 
> So, welcome to the dioxide club!


----------



## BIG1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice catch Grantos

I have always heard stories of Narabeen lake jewies but never really seen one, you have inspired me to give it another go.


----------



## nomadial (May 21, 2009)

nice jew


----------

